
Think Fruit: Apple Parody Hidden Inside GTA IV  - wumi
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/05/apple-parody-hi.html
======
dhotson
They've got a linux parody in there as well.. it's something like
www.eunuchs.com .. I'll see if I can find it.

The thing I love about GTA4 is that the entire game is just one giant parody.
It's great! :)

------
teamonkey
The Fruit OS has been mentioned before in the GTA series, in a radio debate
between Bill and Steve...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto:_Liberty_City_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto:_Liberty_City_Stories_soundtrack#LCFR)

------
thwarted
They should have tossed in a reference to the Banana Jr. 6000!

------
KirinDave
This is hot off the wire: a Windows-centric gaming company that gets kickbacks
from MS for deploying to their platform has _made fun of Apple Inc._ This may
terrify some people, but please try to control your _shock_ and _disbelief_.

~~~
iron_ball
So the first comment in the actual article is someone howling that GTA4 was
made on Windows by Windows fanatics who hate Apple, and now the first comment
on Hacker News is the same thing.

Is this some sort of ingrained reflex?

(Also, I can't assume you've played any of the GTA series, but if you do you
will note that everything -- EVERYTHING IN THE WORLD -- comes in for heavy-
handed cynical satire. The game's humor is not biased at all, just completely
nihilistic and venomous.)

~~~
KirinDave
It wasn't an attack on Rock Star's games. I'm a big fan of them (People who
know me are quite familiar with my infamous, "Operation: Boat In A Crowded
Street".

It shouldn't be a surprise that they make fun of Apple, the have no financial
fears from doing so they way they would MS. It's basically non-news, the same
ho-hum jokes we've all seen before. I was disappointed it made it to the front
page.

